# A basic question regarding Wallpapering.



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Where do you hang your first drop?On the edge of a wall? 
In the middle of the wall?
How do you hang that first critical drop?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mv8710 said:


> Where do you hang your first drop?On the edge of a wall?
> In the middle of the wall?
> How do you hang that first critical drop?


It really depends on the paper and the space. You need to plan your drops strategically so you're not left with a 1" strip somewhere. More so, you want to consider where the very last piece will be as it may have to be double cut or in an inconspicuous spot. Measure your wall and your paper. Draw or chalk a plum vertical line to get started. A lot of times I'll start right in the middle of the wall as long as I'll be left with at least 6" at the end of each wall.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Different approaches... If its an accent wall, I take a roll pencil mark where each drop would land, and adjust if the far end is a sliver. pattern into consideration. Generally though, I go left to right, and if the first strip needed to be split or if its complex, I will start with the second strip first, as wider strips will keep straighter. Heres one I did the other day. I checked out where the tiger heads would land, and cut about 10" off the first sheet, so the heads fit perfectly on the other side. I hung the second strip first, as it was easier and wider. Then the left skinnier strip, then dealt that the sink area PITA.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd8tZ4ulzdv/

Sometimes in bathrooms I will center the pattern under the main light, or centered on the faucet, and start with that sheet. If it doesnt matter, I try to just start dead on in a corner. You just have to know where the seams are gonna fall and adjust accordingly. Walls with inset windows especially. I make sure the seams are gonna fall in a good spot on the window area, then mark my seam areas and go to the left. I dont start at the window though, maybe the next strip over first.


But generally speaking I start at the left corner, or the next full width strip. If the pattern needs to be centered, I make my plumb line, then I start on whichever side of that line is gonna be easier.


----------

